# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Disa pyetje për Apple

## R2T

Pershendetje!

me ka rene ne dore nje apple laptop, dhe doja te dija disa gjera, por apple dhe PC paska disa ndryshime dhe ka disa gjera te cilat nuk arrita ti gjej dot. Pyetjet e mia jane keto:
- Si mund ta shof madhesine e Hard Drive?
- Laptopi tregon 640 MB Sdram memorje. Kjo, kur futesh ne System Profiler, eshte e ndare ne 2 DIMMO/Build in 128 MB Build-IN dhe DIMM1/J12 512 SDRAM. A ka laptopi 640 MB memorje, a ka vetem 128 apo 512? 
- Si shifet nese ka apo jo Airport Card te instaluar. Ne System Profiler tregon Wirles Card Typre: Airport, Wireles Locale: USA, Wireless Version: 9.52 dhe Current Network: Network Not Available. A do the thote kjo se ka Airport Card te instaluar dhe nuk ka Network apo nuk ka Airport Card fare?
- Cili eshte equivalenti i Microsoft office/Word? laptopi ka MAC OS X te instaluar, kjo supozoj eshte operating system dhe s'ka lidhje me "Office". Kopjet per equivalentin e Office-it a a jane te mundshme apo nuk behet fjale??

Flmn per pergjigjet.

----------


## darwin

> - Si mund ta shof madhesine e Hard Drive?


kliko vetem nje here mbi hard disk, pastaj prane menuse Apple (qe eshte molla) File--> Information ( ose me shortcut _comand + i_, ku _comand_ eshte ekuivalenti i tastit windows ne tastieren e nje PC, por si radhe vjen pas tastave _ctrl_ dhe _alt-option_..)

Te jep te gjitha te dhenat, sic je mesuar te windows "Properties"




> - Laptopi tregon 640 MB Sdram memorje. Kjo, kur futesh ne System Profiler, eshte e ndare ne 2 DIMMO/Build in 128 MB Build-IN dhe DIMM1/J12 512 SDRAM. A ka laptopi 640 MB memorje, a ka vetem 128 apo 512?


640 mb





> - Si shifet nese ka apo jo Airport Card te instaluar. Ne System Profiler tregon Wirles Card Type: Airport, Wireles Locale: USA, Wireless Version: 9.52 dhe Current Network: Network Not Available. A do the thote kjo se ka Airport Card te instaluar dhe nuk ka Network apo nuk ka Airport Card fare?



karten e ka te instaluar. Duhet vetem konfiguruar te System Preferences. Cfare versioni Mac OS X eshte?

shiko nje *konfigurim me ilustrime* 





> - Cili eshte equivalenti i Microsoft office/Word? laptopi ka MAC OS X te instaluar, kjo supozoj eshte operating system dhe s'ka lidhje me "Office". Kopjet per equivalentin e Office-it a a jane te mundshme apo nuk behet fjale??


Ke Office 2004 Mac OS X, qe e prodhon vete Microsoft.. Ose ke Appleworks, qe ti kryen te gjitha ato qe ke nevoje (duhet ta kete laptopi te instaluar). Pastaj, versione free ke OpenOffice per OS X ose merr *NeoOffice/J*.

----------


## R2T

rrofsh darvin

----------


## Gogi

Kush din te me tregoj se si funksionon tastiera e nje lap-topi Mac dmth si beht copy past dhe gera te tilla, se nuk e kom shume idene per ket komp. dhe e kom nje te till. dmth nese keni mundesi nje liste se jane funksionet e ALT-se dhe kode te ndryshme te tastieres

  flm shume paraprakisht.

----------


## ©ooLl3©TiV3_GV

HI Gogi !
Command (cmd) +C  - Kopjon
Command (cmd) +V  -Ngjite   (paste eng.)

Per me Shume Kommanda visito Faqen
http://guides.macrumors.com/Keyboard_shortcuts

----------


## Gogi

flm shume per ndihmen.

----------


## derdusha

Nuk karikon bateria. A di ndonje person se ku eshte problemi. Laptopi eshte i ri MACBOOK PRO 17" i blere para tre - kater muajsh.
Flm.

----------


## autotune

eh se paske problem me mir kthe aty nga e ke ble ashtu kshtu garancion paska  laptopi

----------


## Leonso

Si fillestar qe jame ne Mac, a ka ndnje mundesi qe te instaloje windowsin ne vend te Mac.
Faleminderit

----------


## autotune

PO, instalo Parallels Desktop, hape thire per instalim cd e xp ose me mir nese e ke si image vlen per xp/vista/7 te gjith i kam provu tek un, mund ti perdoresh te dy sistemet ne te njejten koh !!. esht e njejt perafersisht sikur Vmware per windows

----------


## Leonso

Po per te hequr mac dhe per te instaluar vetem windowsin a ka mundesi, se nuk po buton cd e windowsit, dhe spo mundem me u fut ne bios
Faleminderit

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Po per te hequr mac dhe per te instaluar vetem windowsin a ka mundesi, se nuk po buton cd e windowsit, dhe spo mundem me u fut ne bios
> Faleminderit


Nuk ke pse te futesh ne bios mjafton te instalosh bootcamp http://www.apple.com/support/bootcamp/ ose nese ke Lepard 10.5 e ke ne Applications, Utilities, Boot Camp. Ky wizard te drejton ne instalimin e windows ne nje mac vetem nese mac eshte me chipset intel

Ardi

----------


## darwin

a) Nqs është kompjuter Mac, nuk ka Bios pasi punon me EFI 

b) kurrsesi nuk mund të mbash vetëm Windows pasi është e pamundur që ta instalosh windowsin pa u nisur nga bootcamp. 

c) nuk mund ta fshish dot Mac OS X në mënyrë që të mbash vetëm WindowsXP ose Vista.

d) Nqs është Hackintosh (Pc që  thjesht i është instaluar sistemi operativ) duhet ta formatosh nga fillimi sepse ka shumë mundësi që hard disku të jetë jo me MBR por me GUID. Më pas i hedh windoze si normalisht.

----------


## Leonso

Per me shume informacion, Kompjuteri eshte me ngjyre te bardhe, ka nje molle ne qender, ka te instaluar Mac OS X, ka ne anen prapa kompjuterit Model Number: A1181 dhe ICES-003 class.
Informacion me shume nuk mund te jap pasi nuk ka te shkruajtur ne siperfaqen e laptopit tjeter informacion
Thanks

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Kliko ne Help edhe sahko ne about aty na jep versjonin e sakte te MAC OS X nese eshte lepard 10.5 e ke bootcamp te instaluar nese jo e shkarkon nga ajo webpage qe te thashe me pare

----------


## Leonso

O Ardi edhe nej ndihme, tek faqia qe me dhe me siper spo mundem me shkarkur BootCamp, a ka mundesi nje link tjeter
Faleminderit

----------


## darwin

> Per me shume informacion, Kompjuteri eshte me ngjyre te bardhe, ka nje molle ne qender, ka te instaluar Mac OS X


Nqs është laptop është MacBook, nqs është një volum integral, pra ekran/njësi bashkë është iMac. Këto, për ngjyrën e bardhë të kompjuterit.

Ndiz kompjuterin, shko tek molla (majtas lart) klikoje dhe zgjidh - About this Mac.

shiko se çfarë numri shkruan aty. Nëse shkruan 10.5.x (x = nga 1 deri 7) BootCamp ndodhet te --> Applications --> Utilities --> BootCamp. Mjafton hape se vazhdon vetë pastaj.. kur të bësh ndarjen (particionimin) BootCamp do bëjë një tip formatimi të pjesës së hard diskut ku do instalosh windoze dhe pastaj do të të kërkojë rindezjen dhe futjen e diskut të XP (apo Vista). Duhet të kesh kopje origjinale, jo XP të modifikuara sepse do të të nxjerrë - CD Error pastaj, prandaj sigurohu që të jetë - untweaked (XP e pa 'marifetosur').

Kur të të pyesë XP se ku do ta instalosh, kujdes mos fshin particionin e MacOS X (shikoje sa i madh është) sepse pastaj nuk do të të ndizet fare (ekran gri) dhe do të të duhej të instaloje nga e para OS X.. dhe formato PATJETËR në format NTFS ndarjen për windoze sepse me formatimin e BootCamp nuk do shkosh asgjëkundi.

kaq..


Nëse ai numri është 10.4.x (x = nga 6 - 11 - MacIntel) pastaj dërgo mesazh privat që të marrësh zgjidhje sepse sikur nuk lejohet pirateria këndej.

----------


## Leonso

Informacionin e dergova ne mesazh privat

----------


## harleyboy

Kopja e Windows qe i kam instaluar MacBook-ut tim nuk eshte aspak origjinale.E kam shkarkuar nga interneti nje XP  SP3 qe nuk kerkon as numer serial dhe nuk me ka nxjerre ndonje problem.I vetmi problem eshte se nuk me eshte dashur ta reboot ndonjehere MacBook-un ne Windows.

----------


## Zio Com

Pershndetje a mundet te me ndihmoj dikush a mundet te instaloj Snow Leopard 10.6 ne Laptop  me keto performanca 1.7 GH Mobile 1 GB Ram 80 GB HD Kart Krafike ATi 512MB Ram. 
Momentalish kam instaluar XP SP3

----------

